# Which wheels are these?



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Since these are all Concept cars at SEMA, you would be lucky to find these parts easily available or any time soon. These are usually test beds for new styling ideas from the manufacturers possibly due to come out sometime in the future. They do like to hear feedback on their ideas from people because that helps them in making plans for upcoming production models.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't seen these wheels before. But they don't look very after market to be paying after market prices if they were available.

Holden has a grille like that one but i don't think Chevy does. Expect to do some cutting if you go with the Holden grille.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool wheels with 235/50R18 rubber. 

The wheels look very similar to the 19" Mangoolian option on ATS. 









Incidentally the Cruze Diesel and ATS share the same bolt pattern and hub. So I wouldn't be surprised if these wheels were sourced from Mangoolian as a 2015 wheel for ATS. 

Given that the chevy bow tie centre is brushed steel and not matching gunmetal I suspect that these wheels will never formally come to the Cruze Diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

You my friend are a genius.


----------

